# Has anybody take Triphala long-term?



## StayingHopeful75 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello-I've done a bit of reading online regarding Triphala, and am confused as to whether or not it's safe to use long-term. I've read that it is safe to use daily, but I'm confused because Triphala is supposed to be a mild stimulant laxative, and I know that long-term usage of stimulants is frowned upon. I've taken Triphala in the past, but not for extended periods of time. I currently take glycolax which works ok, but feel as though I could use some more movement in my bowels. According to what I've read there are claims that triphala can actually 'tone' the digestive track. Is this even possible? It sounds too good to be true







I have an appointment to speak with an ayurvedic Dr. soon, but was hoping to get opinions from others on here as well.Thanks


----------



## valgal123 (Dec 26, 2009)

I took Triphala for a long time and it was a godsend, that is for the 3 months that it worked. I have read that it loses its effect after using it daily for a few months. Thats what I get though for not rotating my supplements. At the time it was the only thing that was making me go so I was afraid to not take it. Go ahead and take it, just not every day. It doesn't cause cramps that I can remember and does not do damage in anyway. In India people take it daily. Hope this helps


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

valgal--i had a similar experience with triphala. i took it daily for a short while--about two weeks-- and it worked great and then it stopped working completely. so now i take it only occasionally--maybe once every couple weeks or so. it works if i take it this way. sure do wish it would work for me when taken daily.staying hopeful--have you seen the ayurvedic doc yet? be interesting to hear what he/she has to say about it...


----------



## harley1 (Feb 26, 2010)

how many a day would you take?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

the triphala i take is made by solaray--got it online from the vitamin shoppe. i take four to six 500 mg capsules which is the laxative dose. lots of info about triphala and dosage etc etc in this article. http://www.planetherbs.com/specific-herbs/...f-triphala.html


----------



## StayingHopeful75 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everybody.Annie - the ayurvedic doc didn't really comment much on the triphala. I only had a 1/2 hr phone consultation so my time was limited. I am now taking some herbs that he recommended (which does have a little bit of Triphala), but also has slippery elm bark, psyllium husks, and licorice root. I'm supposed to try this out for about a month or so. Anyway, if this regimen doesn't work I'm just going back to Glycolax and Triphala (as needed). I really wish there was a miracle drug out there!


----------



## Alyeska Martinez (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm going to get some today and give it a try. I've heard a lot of good things about it, and it seems a lot more natural than a stimulant laxative (which is the only thing that works for me right now).


----------

